# Q for the Men: Best Mtb shorts to offer support? (or women if they have the answer)



## Off the Beaten Path (Jan 3, 2012)

I need to obtain the best mountain bike shorts that will offer support w/o crushing the important parts. No need for me to get graphic I just need some better support!


----------



## Paul.C (Aug 13, 2011)

What are you currently using? My compression shorts have plenty of support. It's all about pre ride positioning. Take the time before you get on your bike to ensure proper ergonomic geometry for your goods. I have Fox, pearl Izumi and Cannondale shorts and they all work fine for me.


----------



## Goannaman (Aug 11, 2011)

Any thing with a liner and a chamois is going to be providing pretty good support. Put them on, maneuver the goods into your preferred position, and they are pretty much going to stay there.


----------



## Paul.C (Aug 13, 2011)

Oh yeah, no sagging with a chamois on either. Pull your shorts up around your waist.


----------



## Ptrick (Apr 22, 2010)

The best, most comfortable shorts for me have been the serfas gel chamois shorts. I have a pair of the baggy mtb shorts with the gel liner, and found them so comfortable that now I buy extra of just the chamois part. The gel feels nice on the netherlands region compared to any other I've tried over the years.


----------



## JonMX5 (Dec 22, 2011)

I wear addidas climate cool boxer briefs under my baggy mtb shorts. They have elastic seams around the jock area to hold you tight and the material breathes enough that wearing them under the liner of my shorts doesn't make things too much hotter. My shorts are more comfortable with them as well.


----------



## Goannaman (Aug 11, 2011)

You know I just thought about this but... this has to be a joke right? I can't imagine getting to an age where one is able to navigate the interwebs and type etc. etc. without knowing how to support the junk. 

Especially given that this is a sport noted for it's skin tight apparel.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Off the Beaten Path said:


> I need to obtain the best mountain bike shorts that will offer support w/o crushing the important parts. No need for me to get graphic I just need some better support!


Pretty much any Lycra bib short.

Support, general comfort and not getting snagged on the bike is why they exist.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

Wear underwear?


----------

